# tailgate spreader wet ? which ones are best?



## h20ham (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello,
I am having a tough time understanding which tailgate spreaders work best with "wet" sand/gravel. That's all that's available here, outside of salt.
Seems they need vibrators or augers.

anyone got any advice
regards


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Check out the Fisher Speecaster 2 or Western pro flow 2. A vibrator would prob help. Also look at the Air flo or airFlow salter. I have used the Fisher works pretty good. Wet salt no sand thou.










Or this Down Easter. They say it has a chain conveyor in it like the big salters.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A typical tailgate spreader has a hard time spreading anything but dry salt. Yes, a vibrator helps quite a bit for things such as wet bulk salt and or cinders. Spreaders like Fisher's Speed caster will spread salt, sand etc. SnoEx 1575 bulk spreader will do the same as it is probably the same spreader just different lettering. Both of those units are a bit pricy, somewhere in the 2600-2800 dollar range. We used a Fisher 1000 and put a $130.00 vibrator kit on it and could spread bulk salt and cinder's with no problem. The Fisher 1000 is around 1600.00.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

h20ham;1067992 said:


> Hello,
> I am having a tough time understanding which tailgate spreaders work best with "wet" sand/gravel. That's all that's available here, outside of salt.
> Seems they need vibrators or augers.
> 
> ...


To help you understand a bit more....when anything like wet salt, cinder's or wet sand is used in a typical tailgate spreader it tends to stick to the sides and making a hole where the auger "scooped" what it could. With a vibrator, you use it to keep knocking the material down so the auger is always fed. With a conveyer system, the conveyer keeps pulling material and feeding down to the spinner. Even some V box spreaders have vibrator's, wet material is just a pita.


----------



## h20ham (Sep 6, 2010)

*thanks*

good food for thought,
THNAKS !!!
guess there are few options, maybe I sould just find a box mounted one. just i don't want to take up my entire box.
Or i should find a supply of dry sand


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nothing spreads wet material very well. It freezes and packs in the spreader
I usually mix my sand with some ice melt.....works good


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Straight sand is going to freeze even if it is dry. It needs to be mixed with some kind of ice melter.
The conveyor spreaders are pricey but worth every penny.
Don't load the spreader if you have a lot of plowing to do. It will pack as you plow and make it harder to spread.


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

I agree anything wet can be a pita. I like the airflo great tailgate spreader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The new Buyers TGSO7 will handle these materials, aguer feed and a vibrator come as standard equipment in a hitch mount spreader at a price well below the others.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

basher;1068304 said:


> The new Buyers TGSO7 will handle these materials, aguer feed and a vibrator come as standard equipment in a hitch mount spreader at a price well below the others.


basher, that is going to be a huge hit I think!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes though I think it would be nice as a dual motor unit so you could control the auger and spinner independently but that would raise the price,


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

basher;1068307 said:


> Yes though I think it would be nice as a dual motor unit so you could control the auger and spinner independently but that would raise the price,


Yeah, I looked into sno x and fisher a couple season's ago and about fell over! Just cant see spending close to 3k for a tail gate spreader.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Based on the price of SHPE motor/transmission assemblies, and the difference in cost of the harnesses/controllers I'd guess it would have to cost at least $600/750 more to the end user.


----------

